
Setting Up Local HTTPS During Development with Docker - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/10/28/local-https-docker/#.WfTpuLQtkn8.hackernews
======
finchisko
I ended up using mitmproxy as TLS reverse termination proxy with CA cert
installed on local machine/phone for local development. It handles TLS
connection and forward unecrypted request to your application server. I'm
running it in docker container. IMO it's more convenient to not be dependent
on external CA like letsencrypt which certificates are only valid for 3
months. The main use case is developing PWA with features that require https
like navigator.getUserMedia()...

